# Kennzeichnung Endschalter



## knabi (5 August 2005)

Moin, kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen: Werden Endschalter jetzt generell auch mit einem "B" im Schaltplan gekennzeichnet, oder wie?


----------



## ralfm (5 August 2005)

Hallo knabi,

die EN61346-2 sagt in etwa: Ja


----------



## knabi (5 August 2005)

Na, da haben sie mal wieder alles in eine Tonne gehauen...  Endschalter gleich Kamera gleich Näherungssensor... tztztz.

Mein (brandneues!!!) Tabellenbuch von Westermann war bei "B" leider nicht ganz so aussagekräftig. Danke!


----------



## ralfm (5 August 2005)

:lol: naja, wenn da schon hochbezahlte Herren rumsitzen, dann müssen da auch anständige Änderungen raus kommen.


----------



## riesermauf (5 August 2005)

Wir bezeichnen berührungslose Endschalter mit B und
mechanisch betätigte Endschalter mit S


----------



## ralfm (5 August 2005)

Hallo,
mit S möchten die Herren nur noch das hier bezeichnet haben.

Mein Frauchen wird sich freuen, wenn ich sie jetzt nur noch S nenne :?

Im Ernst, ich weiß nicht, wie das jetzt mit Österreich ist, ob dort auch die EN übernommen wurde als nationale Norm.


----------



## knabi (5 August 2005)

Sehr nett umschrieben: Umwandeln einer manuellen Betätigung.....

Naja,immer mal wieder was neues. Warum sollte man auch an altbewährtem festhalten :?


----------



## old_willi (6 August 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht ob man eine 27 Jahre alte Änderung noch als "Neu" bezeichnen kann.
Die DIN 40719  T2 aus dem Jahre 1978 hat das bereits so festgelegt.

Die Einführung der Anlagen (=) und Orts- (+) Kennzeichnung ist genau so alt und wird von vielen bis heute ignoriert (einschl. vieler CAE- Programme). 
Leider gibt es für Anfänger kaum Möglichkeiten sich zu informieren, wie man eine HW- Dokumentation nach DIN sinnvoll und richtig erstellt.

Es gibt einige Bücher und Druckschriften in denen das beschrieben wird. Leider habe ich meine Unterlagen verliehen und nicht zurückbekommen, so das ich mit Titel, Verlag, Autor usw. nicht weiterhelfen kann. Wenn jemand da genaueres weiß, kann er sich ja melden.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Heinz (8 August 2005)

Hallo
Die DIN 40719 wurde schon für einiger Zeit "abgekündigt" und es gab eine Übergangsfrist bis 10/2004 glaube ich). Von da an ist eigentlich nur die IEC 61346-2 das Maß der Dinge (in Deutschland). Viele Kunden fordern aber immer noch Dokumentation nach DIN 40719. 

Die IEC ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man auch damit arbeiten.


----------



## old_willi (8 August 2005)

Hallo Heinz,

vielen Dank für die Info. Werde mir die IEC 61346-2 wohl besorgen müssen.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2005)

Hallo,

für alle die an eine normengerechte Doku interessiert sind:

DIN-VDE-Taschenbuch 530 Dokumentation in der Elektrotechnik , Darstellungsregeln, Ausgabe:2004-10, Deutsch   96,60 EUR  

1 DIN-VDE-Taschenbuch 531 Dokumentation in der Elektrotechnik , Kennzeichnungsaufgaben, Ausgabe:2004-10, Deutsch   48,60 EUR  

Preissumme:
Versandspesen für die Lieferung der Papierfassung werden gesondert berechnet.   145,20 EUR  :shock: 

http://www.beuth.de/

Und für den Preis kann man es nicht selber schreiben  :roll:


----------



## MSP (13 August 2005)

Hallo,

das sind ja Preise... Autsch.
Für Firmen OK, aber gibt es nicht andere Quellen für Studenten etc die nicht so happig zu Buche schlagen?  

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## RolfB (13 August 2005)

Hallo,

einen kleinen Auszug, mit der Gegenüberstellung
von alten - und neuen Kennbuchstaben für die
elektrischen Betriebsmittel, habe ich im 
'Moeller Schaltungsbuch 2005 - Kapitel 9' gefunden.
Der Einfachheit halber habe ich die 3 betreffenden 
Seiten als PDF-File angehängt. 
Das gesamte Schaltungsbuch 2005 kann von den 'Moeller Seiten'
dowloaden.

mfg.

Rolf


----------

